# Offshore boat, decisions...decisions....



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

I need some input on boat decisions guys. I sold my 23 ft Seahunt with a single Yam 225 last fall with the intentions of getting a bigger boat with twins to go offshore with. I have since fished with several guys that have 25-26 ft boats and have realized that those guys dont go out unless the seas are about what I limited myself to in my 23 ftr, no more than 3 ft seas. So now I am second guessing what I am looking for. I found a 24 ft Hydra-Sports with twin Yam 150's that is priced right and am wondeirng if I shouldnt jump on it. It has the twin engine security that I wanted and its not a lightweight boat, has a 8 1/2 ft beam and with the twin engines it gets between 2.5-3 mpg at cruise which is nice, and with a 180 gallon tank I should never have an issue with range. If I am gonna be limited to the optimal 2-3 ft seas windows to go out in, I cant imagine that a 1 ft bigger boat is gonna make all that much difference. Decisions...decisions... What do you guys think about my thought process and intentions?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think that boat will get 2.5-3mpg. I ran a 26ft boat with twin F150s and it was 1.8mpg. 

B


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah I may have stretched it a little but thi sis what he got with a full load offshore for the day which equates to 2.4-2.5

"Cruise speed is 32mph @ 13gph. WOT is 48 mph"


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't buy those numbers.....I'd bet a buck that it's much closer to 2mpg at cruise fully loaded, and probably just a hair on the under 2 side.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Get as big a boat as your budget allows. Make sure it has dependable and newer model outboards.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Just make sure it is what you want..*

I Really like both of those boats and even in our 30' Vector we shy away from the 4-6 days (unless we feel like taking a beaten) but we will always run out in some 3-4's... I fished a 24' Sea chaser for a few years and we ran to the floaters and got caught in some nasty stuff the boat handled it better than we did.. But I grew up fishing a 24ft Grady and it was much closer to the ride the Hydra-Sport is gonna have and it was nice, even is sloppy seas the Grady handled it well. I think you will be happy with it. and the fuel range is always a +, but I think you will see much closer to 2.0-2.3 than 3.5 with all that tackle you have LMAO... It's better than my 1.5-1.8 LOL and a 300 gallon tank = $$$$.$$:headknock:headknock


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a 23' HydraSports and love it. It's a heavy boat and can handle way more seas than we can. Not sure about those numbers, though....


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Spinky what motors do you have and what kind of numbers do you get? Keep in mind guys I am not hung up on the numbers, but more on 2 motors and the ability to deal with some slop but not on purpose!


----------



## Ledfoot2 (Dec 20, 2011)

I run a cape Horn 24 with twin 140's and it will definately take more than I can. If you asked me if I would take a Cape Horn 31, I would say yes. But if you asked me if I really needed the difference between the two, I would have to say no.

I think you are better off with a smaller, more reliable boat than a larger one that will leave you stranded for the same price range

Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

Bigdaddy4360 said:


> I Really like both of those boats and even in our 30' Vector we shy away from the 4-6 days (unless we feel like taking a beaten) but we will always run out in some 3-4's... I fished a 24' Sea chaser for a few years and we ran to the floaters and got caught in some nasty stuff* the boat handled it better than we did*.. But I grew up fishing a 24ft Grady and it was much closer to the ride the Hydra-Sport is gonna have and it was nice, even is sloppy seas the Grady handled it well. I think you will be happy with it. and the fuel range is always a +, but I think you will see much closer to 2.0-2.3 than 3.5 with all that tackle you have LMAO... It's better than my 1.5-1.8 LOL and a 300 gallon tank = $$$$.$$:headknock:headknock


Thats probably the key to your whole search. I had a 23' Wellcraft with twin 175 mercs, traded up to a 35' Scarab with trip 225 mercs. I still dont like seas over 3.5-4 ft. Most of these big boats we have can handle a holluva lot more than we want to, but you do have the security of having the big boat when the weather turns, and the comfort of a bigger wider boat.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Well that's the tricky part about this super inexpensive hobby (sarcasm), I guess it just all depends on how much money one has to throw at it.i just don't have the money for a super high payment combined with high operating cost, I'd like to find something in the middle based on my means. If I want to run to the floaters ill get up with someone in the bigger boat looking for help with fuel or on a headboat.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Unless you're buying something 39 feet or larger don't worry about size. Worry about make, dual power, efficiency, and price. 
Let's be honest...if its over 3 ft seas no one wants to be out there in white caps if they're out there to have fun and catch fish...tourneys are a different story...


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

Get the biggest boat you can afford - - gas is a small % of a boats total cost. 

I went from a 21 Contender to a 25 Contender & now a 38 Fountain (in a 4 year time span) - - I should have bought the biggest one first!


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Your assessment is dead on. I have had everything from 31' to now a 38' CC and I can tell you that I dont "plan" on trips unless its 3 ft or less with any of them. Not that it cant handle it but I dont want to handle it. Unless you are charters or tournaments, there are too many nice days in the summer to the get the snot beat out of you, the boat, and gear. That being said, if you get caught in somehting unexpected, you will certainly wish you had every foot available. My $02, if you plan well, bigger only buys you longer trips and more amenities.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

i thought you might be interested i have a 2000 27' contender i'm going to put up for sale. it has twin yamaha ox66 250's and is really 30' long will be asking about $38,000. it's one of the better riding boat better than the 29' fountain i had. thanks


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

the main thing to consider in Texas is realistic range - do you want to fish the floaters or not ( not counting strapping on extra fuel ). Remember you have to factor a full load in seas..


----------



## Starkman (Jan 17, 2010)

Get a 26.5 foot Glacier Bay and it will handle anything any much larger boat will handle in a small package. Even though my boat handles 4-5 footers 4-5 seconds apart with junk mixed in I still prefer the calm days! Not bringing up the cat vs mono thing as I want a bigger, newer, faster boat myself and to get all that it won't be a cat as I can't afford a freeman. For the record mine holds 240 gallons w/ twin 150 hpdis loaded going to Perdido gets 1.65 mpg round trip at 32 mph.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

You would need a much bigger boat, to avoid discomfort in 3-4 foot seas. Or a catamaran that doesn't rock so much.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

I would go with the biggest boat you can afford. I fished out of a 25 ft CC one day and a 28ft the next day with the same sea conditions and the 28 handled it a lot better. The biggest difference you will see is that the larger boat will not slap against the water as much and keep you drier.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Starkman said:


> Get a 26.5 foot Glacier Bay and it will handle anything any much larger boat will handle in a small package. Even though my boat handles 4-5 footers 4-5 seconds apart with junk mixed in I still prefer the calm days! Not bringing up the cat vs mono thing as I want a bigger, newer, faster boat myself and to get all that it won't be a cat as I can't afford a freeman. For the record mine holds 240 gallons w/ twin 150 hpdis loaded going to Perdido gets 1.65 mpg round trip at 32 mph.


^^THIS^^


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

The more I fish out of here the more I see that days are either go or no-go once you get to about 25ish feet and up through the high 30's foot boat range.

One other thing that gets overlooked is we are almost always running out in to a head sea and even some of the bigger inboard flybridge boats make their decision on what direction to run by what direction the wind is when they are heading out. The seas here will beat the **** out of you in most any boat.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Starkman said:


> Get a 26.5 foot Glacier Bay and it will handle anything any much larger boat will handle in a small package. Even though my boat handles 4-5 footers 4-5 seconds apart with junk mixed in I still prefer the calm days! Not bringing up the cat vs mono thing as I want a bigger, newer, faster boat myself and to get all that it won't be a cat as I can't afford a freeman. For the record mine holds 240 gallons w/ twin 150 hpdis loaded going to Perdido gets 1.65 mpg round trip at 32 mph.


I actually fished out of one of these and I liked it, just dont see very many of them it seems. How does the World Cat compare to the Glacier Bay?


----------



## Starkman (Jan 17, 2010)

I have begun to see more and more. I can't speak for the world cat, but I've heard since the Glacier Bay is non planing it is smoother. It cuts like a knife through the waves and will rarely slap. I believe from your request, this boat would meet if not exceed all your expectations....plus they're inexpensive!


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Its interesting to hear the perspectives from all the guys that have responded and those that have PM'd me, thanks. It still appears that my thought process is pretty accurate, most of the guys with boats from 21 ft - 31+ ft will not commit to a day of leisure fishing in the gulf in most ports, unless the seas are 3 ft or less preferably with calming seas on the back side of the trip. Leads me to believe that a 23-25' ft boat with twins is gonna afford a guy about the same amount of fishing trips and its just a matter of finding a boat in your price range that has been well taken care of, and the engines arent tired. I know bigger is always better but there is a big difference cost wise regarding storing a 24' or 25' ft boat vs a 30, towing a 24-25ft boat vs a 30, the fuel burn numbers go up as the length goes up. Launching a big boat vs a smaller one, there really is a big difference, considering all of us are gonna jump on the boat on the weekends when the seas are like the forecast for this coming weekend (1-3 ft seas) and were gonna watch tv and drink beer on weekends like last weekend. thanks for the input fellas.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Starkman said:


> I have begun to see more and more. I can't speak for the world cat, but I've heard since the Glacier Bay is non planing it is smoother. It cuts like a knife through the waves and will rarely slap. I believe from your request, this boat would meet if not exceed all your expectations....plus they're inexpensive!


I have also heard that the GCB's can be a death trap in heavy following seas by design, have you heard that?


----------



## Starkman (Jan 17, 2010)

As you said earlier, no one in their right mind goes out on a leisure fishing trip in over 4 foot seas under 6 seconds apart without hopes the weather man got it wrong. That being said I and others have gone out in worse seas expecting and usually it happens the seas to lay later that day, night, whatever. I have been in head, quartering, following seas in other boats than my Glacier Bay and I believe 95% of it can be credited to operator error. I have never had a problem in any seas once I trimmed the motors right, adjusted the throttles right, and even sometimes shifted passengers around. I personally always try to run out in the rough stuff so when we are all tired we are coming back smooth as can be.


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

TexasCub said:


> I have also heard that the GCB's can be a death trap in heavy following seas by design, have you heard that?


This myth seems to always get completely overblown. Admittedly, they do roll a bit when there is a decent following sea. However, I've never heard of one actually flipping. I'd rather slide around on a bean bag than jar my teeth out anyhow.

I also completely agree with the comments above about getting a good boat and not focusing on an extra foot here or foot there. This is Texas, you need RANGE.

Set a budget, do a ****load of research on hulls (search thehulltruth, see what charter guys run, see what guys here run that fish a lot, etc...). Once you have a couple hulls picked out, search the market for boats and put a lot of weight into motor selections and electronics.

I have done all this, and for Texas applications... I like Glacier Bays (26') and World Cats (27'). After that, I wouldn't settle for anything less than 30' if you want to frequently fish off the shelf.

I think a 24' hydrasport is going to be a marginal bluewater fishing platform in texas... choppy 2' seas are going to suck, and we have a LOT of 2' chop here. The two cats and the good monohulls in the 30'+ range are decent in anything up to 3' chop. 3'-4' is when things get less fun, but they are doable one way (out or back). 4'+ is still safe but pretty much sucks. After 4', eff it.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

The 24' HS is a great choice just pick your days. I run a 26' vector and still try to stay 3' or less. Like stated above the boat can take alot more than I can. You can't go wrong with a vector !


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

Everybody here has given, what I consider, good sound advice. I faced this same decision last year. I had my list down to World Cat270, Glacier Bay26, Everglades 260 or 270, Contender27 or 31, Yellowfin31, Grady White257, Regulator 26. I don't know your budget but personally, I wanted 4 strokes, they cost more, but hopefully last longer. Be patient and flexible. The right deal is out there and will come along. I'm very happy with my 31 Contender Fish Around, but it wasn't the first boat on my list. It was however the biggest, best powered, lowest hour name brand boat with a smokin hot price that I could find. Best of luck to you. PS, the models I listed were what I liked, I wasn't familiar with the Hydrasport, but have heard it to be a reliable hull as well.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Seas above 4' are not fun in either boat. 3-4'ers are fishable in a little bigger boat. I used to run a 24' Grady with twin 150s(2.2mpg vs 1.3mpg). It had almost the same range as 30'er I run now. There is a lot of days I can run far offshore that the smaller boat would have kept me close to the beach. If your wanting to floater or Marlin fish you will want a bigger boat. Twins verses a single well there is no comparison as far as safety. 

Bigger is better unless your wanting to fish for inshore fish. If your planning on fishing for Tuna or Marlin go big.


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

If you are going to buy a 25'-26' foot boat, you might as well get a cat that size. It will allow you to ride comfortably in 3'-4' and not even feel 1'-2'. As far as the following seas problems you hear about, like Starkman said "operator error." You have to know how to adjust the trim and both engines. I run a 25' Seacat and it took me a while to figure out how to run it correctly, but once you figure it out, its smooth sailing. Good luck! Also, like High Seas Drifter said do your research (Hulltruth). Post pics of your new sled when you get!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

10-15 MPH Winds with 2-3 or 2-4's and choppy is the norm in my opinion for my area of the Gulf Coast near Freeport, Ive live here most of my life, and been to the deep a time or two.... 
I Know I get that Christmas Morn'n feel'n, When I have a day off and the weather report say's 5-10mph winds, sea's 2' or less. Dont get in my way when I'm a leav'n Buc-ees the next morn'n, ya might get run'd over. 

Ive had two 24'rs and still have one, And have been fortunate to get to go/ride/fish on lots of others.

I here alot tell stories of this good ride or that good ride in 3-5's chop on a CC of say 38' or less, go'n 30-40mph. I know there out there, but, I aint been on it just yet. .. Theres some that dont pound as hard, theres some that arent near as a wet ride in the chop.

The V slams, the Cat Shutters.

Im still gonna go on good days in mine, But, If I had the funds to do it all over again, FOR MY SELF going predominately out between Galveston and Port Oconnor, In our normal 10-15mph days, I would not have a V bottom weighing less than 10,000 lbs. and no shorter than 30', Or if It was a Cat type boat, probably no less than about 30 also. And having a fuel capacity of not less than 200. 

Im not gonna say a brand, but, I have my favorites, but storage capacity and a side flare to ride dryer would be a priority. 

Most likely, you'll be like most of us, no matter what ya get, When its all said and done, your gonna want a bigger boat a year later anyway.. :dance:

JMO

Good luck to ya on what ever you get. :goldfish::clover:

The _"Im cross'n my fingers to win the Lottery"_ Hog


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

DRILHER said:


> Seas above 4' are not fun in either boat. 3-4'ers are fishable in a little bigger boat. I used to run a 24' Grady with twin 150s(2.2mpg vs 1.3mpg). It had almost the same range as 30'er I run now. There is a lot of days I can run far offshore that the smaller boat would have kept me close to the beach. If your wanting to floater or Marlin fish you will want a bigger boat. Twins verses a single well there is no comparison as far as safety.
> 
> Bigger is better unless your wanting to fish for inshore fish. If your planning on fishing for Tuna or Marlin go big.


Thats the best testimonial that relates to what I am thinking in my head! Would I run to the Floaters in a 24' with enough fuel range......only on the occassion that we have those summer dog days back to back of calm water! But what I have figured out is that the trips to the floaters are mucho espensive and the weather just flat out doesnt let you do it all that often, 24 ftr or 30 ftr doesnt really matter. But with a single forecasted decent day weather wise in 2-3's I'd run 60 miles out of port A or 80 miles out of Freeport no questions asked, shoot I did that in my 23 footer more than once with a single engine. I wish I was in a position to drop $60K-$90K for that bigger boat but it would eat me alive not being able to use it but so often and when I did it would be mandatory to have a crew to pitch in for fuel if I was making that bigger payment. If I am gonna head to the floaters with regularity or head 90 miles offshore for billfish I suspect it will be in a 48+ ft charter boat, or if I can jump on board with someone looking for a crew, like you Vance. Mulling things around, will have 2 days of fishing in Venice this weekend to think about it! Thanks again guys for helping me brainstorm!

I also failed to mention another factor, I dont plan on staying in Texas forever and retirement for me is not all that far away. Hence I need this baby paid off before I retire. I'm almost 70% sure my retirement will be somewhere between Sebastion and Jupiter on the east coast of S Florida where I will not need the Gulf Coast beasts to get out and fish the stream regularly, or 300 gallons of fuel, and range.So thats part of my dilemna on not wanting to stretch myself out there with a big *** boat.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Not mine but it's one heck of a good deal

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=409642


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

TexasCub said:


> I have also heard that the GCB's can be a death trap in heavy following seas by design, have you heard that?


I owned a 26' in the mid 90's and can attest to this. We were at the fogg in April and got caught on the front side of a norther, it blew 35 from the south. Speared 4 or 5 times and took close to 3 hours to get to Freeport. If you trim it down it will surf your a%^ to the left/right, if you trim it up it will spear you thru the next one. My .02, it's not long enough to bridge the chop.


----------



## Schadedtree (Aug 4, 2010)

Im in the same shoes as you, but there's one flaw with the riding with someone else theory, if you're at your budget limit on your own boat (pmt, ins, fuel, etc) are you gonna want to pitch in a couple hundred more dollars of what would be gas money on your own ride to go on the long range trips, while your boat which is still sitting in your driveway or whereever is still costing you pmt, ins, maint? just one more thing to consider. I am torn between the idea of a cat (ashemedly just cuz i dont like the way they look and there arent as many choices) or a heavy cc ie 29 regulator but one cure all to that (and everyones situation is different) is get a boat partner. I know everyone has a horror story but if its someone close that you know EXTREMELY well it enables you to get the 30' boat on what would otherwise be a 25' budget. IMHO


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> Not mine but it's one heck of a good deal
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=409642


Wow. That is a great deal! Seems perfect for what the OP is looking for.

B


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Schadedtree said:


> one cure all to that (and everyones situation is different) is get a boat partner. I know everyone has a horror story but if its someone close that you know EXTREMELY well it enables you to get the 30' boat on what would otherwise be a 25' budget. IMHO


That would be the absolutely ideal option for me, the problem is none of my buddies share the passion or the checkbook the way that I do for this inexpensive hobby!...grin

But......it would be awful tough to put my name on a loan for a $100K boat and then have my partner lose his job or fall into financial hardship (ie divorce) and then your stuck swallowing that big payment or being forced to let the loan go bad along with my credit. I'd do it on a sub $40K boat but not very many of them in the 30' Contender with newer power category!


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Schadedtree said:


> Im in the same shoes as you, but there's one flaw with the riding with someone else theory, if you're at your budget limit on your own boat (pmt, ins, fuel, etc) are you gonna want to pitch in a couple hundred more dollars of what would be gas money on your own ride to go on the long range trips, while your boat which is still sitting in your driveway or whereever is still costing you pmt, ins, maint?


If it gets me on the water and I am not operating mine, it wouldnt be too bad. I did it with guys on this forum when I owned my Seahunt.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll throw one more factor out there that has me itching to get a boat I can afford now, I havent taken my son fishing offshore since I sold my boat last Oct! He's 14 and loves to fish but when your jumping on these crew wanted deals not very many guys are looking for a guy and his kid, they are looking for guys paying their share and holding their own. In many of these trips if I paid for him and me(if the captain was okay with him coming) my share would cover the monthly payment on a $35,000 boat and that was just one trip! And I know many of you have raised teenage boys, there isnt much time left between 13 and 18 before he's doing his own thing, chit it seems like he was 8 years old yesterday. I hate to see missed opportunities to spend quality time together that you can never get back, and he hates seeing me load up my stuff and head to the coast without him, but he understands the circumstances.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Get you something you can enjoy with the familiy*



TexasCub said:


> I'll throw one more factor out there that has me itching to get a boat I can afford now, I havent taken my son fishing offshore since I sold my boat last Oct! He's 14 and loves to fish but when your jumping on these crew wanted deals not very many guys are looking for a guy and his kid, they are looking for guys paying their share and holding their own. In many of these trips if I paid for him and me(if the captain was okay with him coming) my share would cover the monthly payment on a $35,000 boat and that was just one trip! And I know many of you have raised teenage boys, there isnt much time left between 13 and 18 before he's doing his own thing, chit it seems like he was 8 years old yesterday. I hate to see missed opportunities to spend quality time together that you can never get back, and he hates seeing me load up my stuff and head to the coast without him, but he understands the circumstances.


When you come with me he fishes for free brother!! as long as he helps clean the boat..... Those were the best times of my life.. That 24ft boat is a very sharp looking boat and a hell of a price.. In your situation I think that getting a boat that you can go out and enjoy a good day in the GOM is all you need.. If you want to go to the floaters we can take mine..

:texasflag


----------



## markexcg (Feb 2, 2008)

As most have said the same so far, your boat will handle a lot more than you will. But like BluHorizon said, the seas will always dictate your fishing days. Even in a bigger boat, your body will only handle so much. You will use muscles you didn't know existed trying to keep you balance and "sea legs" whilefishing in rough weather and seas. I have been in the Coast Guard for over 20 years and I still hate going out in anything over 2-3. It becomes more work on you than the boat. I want to relax and not spill my beer while I fish. I fish outof a 266 Sailfish and it is a great boat with a great ride even in rough seas but again it takes a toll on the body. Especially if you have people on the boat that are not used to it. Jump on the good deal if it is that good.


----------



## markexcg (Feb 2, 2008)

One other piece of advise, take you time looking. A bunch have said before to do the research on the hull you want. I did and I was glad I did becuse I love my new boat. As far as engines, yammies, Hondas and Suzukis are all good and reliable 4 stroke engines. Don't be affraid to low ball someone on their price. I watched my boat drop in price for about 3 months before calling the guy and then I asked him his worst case scenario and it got even better for me. let me know if I can help in anyway.

Mark


----------



## Judaville (Feb 9, 2005)

I own a 2390 Vector with twin Suzukis. I steadily get anywhere 2 -2.3 mpg depending on seas and how much fish I have in the box. I love the boat and would recommend it to anyone. I only have 2 complaints about the boat, one, the gunnel has a little ridge on top that will hurt your butt when you sit on it, and two, I wish the fish boxes were recessed in the floor instead of raised. When we were looking I took a tape measure everywhere I went because me and my buddies are not small guys. When we took in total length, quality of the hull, fishing room in the boat versus the price, we chose the Vector. I guess I do have a 3rd complaint is the fuel capacity of 180 gallons. We take our boat 65+ mile trips on a regular basis. I have calculated the floater trip and for me and I would need extra fuel to use the 1/3 rule. Good luck in your search and like others said take your time. I like V-hulls. If I were looking again I would look hard at the Contenders for the recessed floor boxes or the Yellowfin (if I could afford a Yellowfin). You won't regret buying a Vector.

Scream'n Seamen
"Coming in HOT"


----------



## Bizzy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Maybe this is close to what your looking for.*

Not trying to push the sale of my boat. Just saw that you were looking in the 40k range with newer motors and electronics.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=410258


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

What about this......Mako 282 pre Tracker Marine


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Not the most reliable engines. Dude, look at the World Cat Nelson6500 posted. It has four strokes and will out ride that Mako all day. And is cheap!!!

I would not buy an offshore boat with 2 stokes.

Brandon


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

The world cat looks great until i saw the hours.


----------



## Judaville (Feb 9, 2005)

X2 on the engines Chase This pointed out.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

I'm in the same boat your in I want to sell my 20 and move up but its hard to get rid of something that's paid for to get another note but for the right price I would sell and jump all over that cat its a clean ride 725,don't seem like a lot of hours on those motors 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

ihart said:


> I'm in the same boat your in I want to sell my 20 and move up but its hard to get rid of something that's paid for to get another note but for the right price I would sell and jump all over that cat its a clean ride 725,don't seem like a lot of hours on those motors
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Next time you see the coast guard ask them how many hours are on their Honda's, you will be very surprised  a few years ago I asked them and they said it had over 5k hrs.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

haha well if we are advertising, our 35 Cabo express is up for sale. less than 80 hours on both motors, 35knt top end, .7 mpg cruise.... going around 150k


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

725 hrs is nothing in a honda 4 strk they are very highly regarded in Alaska (lived there a long time) and guys put thousands of hours on em running in some pretty unforgiving bodies of water. I am just not 100% confident I want a cat hull after hearing so many stories about their peculiar handling characteristics.i have driven and owned a lot of mono hull boats in my life, don't really want to relearn how to drive a boat in potentially turbulent seas. In a mono have a lot experience and confidence that most boats can handle a heck of a lot more than we think. This from 15 year old kid that made it 9 miles in a 17ft Boston Whaler in 5ft + seas that made it home minus the front railing....grin. Let's say dad wasn't thrilled since I wasn't supposed to leave the ICW that day!


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

That cat is a really good deal! Don't be fooled by the cat haters, that is a sweet ride for the money and extremely seaworthy as well. Go take a test ride in some good chop and you will be sold.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

IMHO - a 27' Contender with 240 gals and 200 HPDI's will get the job done and can be had cheaper because of the 2 strokes perceptions. Good range, fuel economy,reliability, sea keeping, avaliability, and tons of storage/fish box space. Good luck


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Ono Loco said:


> IMHO - a 27' Contender with 240 gals and 200 HPDI's will get the job done and can be had cheaper because of the 2 strokes perceptions. Good range, fuel economy,reliability, sea keeping, avaliability, and tons of storage/fish box space. Good luck


Got pic how much

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------

